# Looking for a sub in maplewood New Jersey



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm looking to sub out one of my accounts in maplewood nj if any one is interested let me know thanks anthony


----------



## Psipressure (Jan 28, 2014)

exclusive;1837559 said:


> I'm looking to sub out one of my accounts in maplewood nj if any one is interested let me know thanks anthony


Im in Hunterdon County. Have anything up this way?


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

No buddy sorry


----------



## allseasonsnj (Apr 12, 2014)

Psipressure, 

any interest in sites located in Morris County?


----------



## Psipressure (Jan 28, 2014)

allseasonsnj;1841101 said:


> Psipressure,
> 
> any interest in sites located in Morris County?


How far up in Morris?


----------



## allseasonsnj (Apr 12, 2014)

Potential site(s) in Flanders area also Hackettstown in Warren county


----------



## Psipressure (Jan 28, 2014)

allseasonsnj;1841111 said:


> Potential site(s) in Flanders area also Hackettstown in Warren county


Ya I am interested. Whats your #. Ill give you a call.


----------



## allseasonsnj (Apr 12, 2014)

psipressure;1838679 said:


> im in hunterdon county. Have anything up this way?





psipressure;1841117 said:


> ya i am interested. Whats your #. Ill give you a call.


973-294-5606


----------



## Psipressure (Jan 28, 2014)

allseasonsnj;1841125 said:


> 973-294-5606


I called you earlier. Give me a ring back when you have a chance. 908-328-2582


----------

